# What does "blacklisted" mean?



## bailey (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what this term means?  I just received a spacebank return notice from RCI for my Lowveld Lodge and tried to email the resort and it came back as "blacklisted".  I read the previous post, but not sure if it applies to LL also.  Am I supposed to call the resort?  Why is RCI doing this?  Or is it the resort doing this?  Did I miss a thread on this?


----------



## robbiefields (Aug 20, 2007)

Think "toxic"  ... we're not touching it!

"Blacklisted" is a normal, everyday expression in South African English, generally used to indicate someone who has a blown credit rating.


----------



## Dori (Aug 20, 2007)

I think in this case, it has something to do with the server one is using.  Several of us TUGgers have had difficulties in sending e-mails and I know that bad credit is not the issue.  Sometimes using a computer in a different location  works.  Sometimes it doesn't.  There seems to be no rhyme or reason for it.


----------



## bailey (Aug 21, 2007)

*Black listed*

So, do you think this is a way for the management company to keep us from being able to pay our maint. fees therefore putting us into foreclosure and then taking the t/s from us?  

Has anyone contacted Lowveld Lodge?  I have tried from 2 different email accounts without luck.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 21, 2007)

*No Longer Paying Ahead On Lowveld Lodge Levies.*




bailey said:


> Has anyone contacted Lowveld Lodge?  I have tried from 2 different email accounts without luck.


I haven't E-Mailed Lowveld Lodge lately -- just waiting this year to receive my bill for levies instead of paying ahead as I did in the past. 

When I previously paid in advance so I could deposit way early, I E-Mailed the SA RCI Specialist, said I wanted to deposit Lowveld Lodge early, & got an E-Mail message back saying how much Lowveld Lodge told the specialist I'd have to pay in order to do that, along with a forwarded copy of Lowveld Lodge's E-Mail response to the RCI Specialist.  That gave me an up-to-date name & E-Mail address at Lowveld Lodge to use in arranging credit card payment of advance levies, so I was good to go. 

It will be interesting to see what happens this year when I just try paying on time instead of super early. 

BTW, if some kind of shenanigans were going on aimed at leading me to blunder into foreclosure so they could zap my ownership away from me on a technicality, I would not be out much.  My initial calculation in taking a chance on Lowveld Lodge was that if I got 3 nice timeshare exchanges out of it, I would break even.  Anything beyond that would be gravy.  We've already done 3 nice week-for-week RCI exchanges using Lowveld Lodge as trade bait, plus _Points For Deposit_ with it 2 additional times, so by my reckoning we're already ahead in the game. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Aug 22, 2007)

When I got through sporadically to Simone Sammons,  simones@firstresorts.co.za,  we started proceedings.  Things went along fine and then I was "blacklisted".  Then I contacted Marli Dorfling, the  SA RCI rep.  Her e-mail is mdorfling@rci.co.za.  She was very helpful.

Dori


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2007)

*Blacklisting may not be their fault*

I'm not sure if it applies in this case, but blacklisting also happens when a particular Internet Service Provider (ISP) feels a domain host is spamming, or doing other things against the accepted terms of the service agreement.  The domain hosting company itself gets blacklisted, and email sent to or from a domain hosted on their servers is bounced back.  Once the domain host's server administrators request the blacklisting be removed, the agency doing the blacklisting will usually remove the blacklist status - until it happens again.  And in some cases, an ISP can be blacklisted, completely outside the knowledge or involvement of a subscribing domain owner.

A few years ago at the company where I worked, we were having trouble sending and receiving email from certain customers.  But emails worked fine from other customers.  I researched things, and learned the domain hosting company where we had our company's website (and email) stored had been blacklisted as a source of spam.  I notified them about the block, they contacted the blacklisting ISPs, and the blacklist was removed.  email started working normally again.  I can't recall whether it was AOL or Yahoo, but it was one of those two who were blacklisting us.  Anything we sent to an address on their servers was bounced back.  The problem was actually with the company who hosted our domain - not anything we were doing.

So maybe your experience isn't the problem of the resort, but the problem of where the resort hosts their email.

Dave


----------



## bailey (Aug 29, 2007)

*blacklisted*

I emailed Marli regarding this and received an email right away from Simone @ LL.  Tried to reply but got the same message again.  I guess I'm gonna have to call.


----------



## Dori (Aug 30, 2007)

Bailey, I did most of my correspondence through Marki and she was very helpful.  Just remember to have her deposit your week for you after your payment has cleared.

Dori


----------

